#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  foto test

## DiscoTTP



----------


## DiscoTTP

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Gast1401081

je moet om iedere http een img-blokje hebben dus:  img  http-adres  /img  img ander_httpadres /img
(met de vierkante haken dan wel..)

----------

